# sont tombées dans le même travers de l'objectivité



## meliss

Bonjour. Tomber dans le travers = tomber dans le défaut, n'est-ce pas? Mais l'objectivité est plutôt une vertu, non? Merci.

"[Les neurosciences] ont amené un peu d'intelligence et d'originalité dans la psychologie, au debut, lorsque le matérialisme le plus absolue avait gain de cause, ce qui était surprenant. Il aurait fallu poursuivre, mais les scientifiques n'ont pas eu l'audace de le faire. Les neurosciences se sont délitées et sont tombées dans le même travers de l'objectivité."

(Pschychologie de la connerie, J.-F. Marmion)


----------



## Bezoard

Peut-être que l'auteur considère que l'objectivité "à tout crin" est stérilisante.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bezoard said:


> Peut-être que l'auteur considère que l'objectivité "à tout crin" est stérilisante.


... elle l'est visiblement pour lui, dans le domaine de la psychologie.


----------



## meliss

Vous êtes sûr donc, que l'expression "sont tombées dans le même travers " ici a le sens conventionnel de tomber dans le défaut?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, je ne vois pas d'autre sens possible.


----------



## arundhati

Bonjour,
Cela peut sembler bizarre en effet, à moins que l'auteur soit un croyant orthodoxe (par exemple) qui ne prend pas l'objectivité comme une vertu.
À moins que ce soit un contre-sens et qu'il ait voulu parler d'objectivisme ?


----------



## meliss

Bezoard said:


> Oui, je ne vois pas d'autre sens possible.


Pas de "déformation" ou "altération" de l'objectivité?


----------



## Bezoard

Non.


----------



## OLN

"Tomber dans la déformation / l'altération de l'objectivité"  : non
Il s'agit du travers que constitue l'objectivité, qui consiste à être objectif.
travers : faiblesse, défaut, tic, manie

L'auteur n'est manifestement pas un neuroscientifique, ou alors il provoque à plaisir.


----------



## meliss

L'auteur est professeur émérite de psychologie à l’Université Paris VIII. Dans le contexte il disait: "Telle est la connerie qui a occupé les psychologues pendant 50 ans et qui les obsède encore aujoud'hui: la passion pour la mesure". Est-ce là peut être, l'objectivité?


----------



## OLN

Passion et objectivité ne font certes pas bon ménage .
Essayons de comprendre :  la passion pour les mesures, trouver passionnant de mesurer objectivement  je ne sais quoi  ou la mesure par opposition à la démesure (rien d'objectif) ? On ne sait même pas si l'auteur veut dire "leur passion", celle des psychologues, ou celle des (neuro)scientifiques. Ont-ils tous le même travers ?
J'ai un peu du mal avec ce genre de textes, où l'auteur semble vouloir dire "tous des cons", mais il me semble que tu as la réponse à la question de vocabulaire.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour. 



meliss said:


> Mais l'objectivité est plutôt une vertu, non?


A priori, il est question dans ce passage de la relation cerveau / esprit. Le _matérialisme le plus absolu_ fait très certainement référence au behaviorisme.
Quant à la critique de l’objectivité, je présume qu'elle vise le courant moniste (matérialiste, réductionniste, objectiviste) des neurosciences par opposition à d’autres courants « subjectivistes » comme l’émergentisme ou l’épiphénoménalisme.
Ceci avec réserve, parce que je manque de contexte. Cette interprétation te parait-elle possible ?


----------



## meliss

k@t said:


> Cette interprétation te parait-elle possible ?


Bonjour. Peut être, oui. Mais car je ne peux mettre qu'un mot dans la traduction, j'écris donc l'objectivité ou l'objectivisme?


----------



## OLN

L'auteur de ces propos ne fait manifestement grand cas ni des neurosciences ni de l'objecti*vité*. Pourquoi compliquer et interpréter et vouloir remplacer ce mot par un autre ?


----------



## meliss

Parce que je ne comprends toujours pas comment l'objectivité peut constituer un défaut.


----------



## OLN

Je ne comprends quant à moi pas ce qu'il y a de surprenant à ce que les neurosciences aient amené "un peu d'intelligence et d'originalité" dans la psychologie, et pourtant, je me garderais bien de changer les propos de l'auteur.

Si cette phrase te semble obscure, voire en contradiction avec le reste du propos, il faut demander des explications à son auteur. Lui seul peut juger si_ objectiv_*isme* convient.
Cela dit, je compatis à tes difficultés. Il faudrait me payer cher ne serait-ce que pour _lire_ cet ouvrage.


----------



## arundhati

meliss said:


> Parce que je ne comprends toujours pas comment l'objectivité peut constituer un défaut.


Je pense qu'on en est tous là ! 
C'est pour ça que je suggérais éventuellement un contre-sens avec "objectivisme". Après, c'est manifestement un ouvrage provocateur, peut-être tout n'est pas à prendre au premier degré.


----------



## k@t

OLN said:


> Je ne comprends quant à moi pas ce qu'il y a de surprenant à ce que les neurosciences aient amené "un peu d'intelligence et d'originalité" dans la psychologie,


Ici, je présume que ce que Marmion trouve surprenant, c’est que les neurosciences se sont emparées d’un champ d’étude (l’esprit et ses productions : cognitions, conscience, inconscient) que le behaviorisme avait rejeté parce qu’il se voulait une psychologie objective et qu’il estimait que ce champ échappait à toute analyse objective (cf. la boite noire).
Néanmoins, il semble que Marmion estime que la méthodologie employée par les neurosciences pour étudier ces phénomènes pèche par trop d’objectivité au risque d’en réduire la compréhension.



meliss said:


> Parce que je ne comprends toujours pas comment l'objectivité peut constituer un défaut.




Deux extraits sur ce « pécher » d’objectivité.



> Un point qui permet de critiquer la prétention des sciences cognitives, sans nier la valeur de leurs observations, est que les sciences sont dominées par une exigence d’objectivité. Cette exigence est fondamentale et fait la force des sciences. Or, la connaissance de soi n’est pas de cet ordre.
> […]
> L’homme ne saurait être objectivé.
> 
> https://www.cairn.info/revue-etudes-2002-1-page-51.htm





> On sait que le discours de la science rêve de réduire le fait psychique à une sécrétion neuronale un peu comme le foie sécrète de la bile (La Mettrie), […].
> Les neurosciences neutralisent la causalité psychique au nom d’une objectivité empêchant l’étude de la subjectivité résultant de nos dires pétris de fictions, d’erreurs et de mensonges, symptomatiques de notre savoir inconscient. Or l’inconscient n’est ni un lieu ni une substance. La subjectivité ne se trouve pas au bout de quelque molécule, pas plus qu’il ne serait susceptible d’examiner l’inconscient au microscope, fût-il atomique.
> 
> Les neurosciences peuvent-elles expliquer tous les comportements humains ?


----------



## meliss

J'ajoute seulement que ce n'est pas Marmion, qui dit ça,  c'est Tobie Nathan, "professeur émérite de psychologie à l’Université Paris VIII Vincennes - Saint-Denis, écrivain et diplomate".


----------



## SergueiL

meliss said:


> Dans le contexte il disait: "Telle est la connerie qui a occupé les psychologues pendant 50 ans et qui les obsède encore aujoud'hui: la passion pour la mesure". Est-ce là peut être, l'objectivité?


Bonjour,

C'est comme cela que je le comprends aussi.
A la question du journaliste : _"Et les psychologues, leur arrive-t-il de dire des conneries ?",_ Nathan répond par l'affirmative en leur reprochant de limiter leurs recherches à des mesures et cela parce que "si l'on ne mesure pas" alors "on est obligé d'avoir des idées parce que c'est là qu'on va voir que vous êtes con. Derrière la mesure, ça se voit moins." 
Donc je dirais que c'est cela qu'il appelle "objectivité" : cette passion exclusive de l'expérimentation au détriment de la création.


----------

